# (H) Rogue Trader Tanks christmas blowout (W) Paypal



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

I am blowing out items from my workshop for Christmas funds, I have rogue trader era land raiders, Landraider spartan tanks, and rhinos, as well as a very cool alternative drop pod.

PM me if there is an interest I am letting them go for a stupid price to gather funds.


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

Have you got some pictures?


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes I have pics of all my cool stuff of course


----------

